# Euro/euri/lemuri o altro?



## awanzi

Sono passati cinque anni dall'introduzione dell'euro e vorrei sapere se ci sono già in uso dei nomi "alternativi" per i vari tagli (nomi nuovi o presi in prestito dalle lire...).

Prima, a Roma, le 500lire erano "mezzo sacco"  e le 5000 e 10000  rispettivamente "uno scudo" e "due scudi".  

E ora? La "piotta" esiste ancora?


----------



## xeneize

Interessante....e nuovo, per me 
Non so niente di questi nomi, e non ne ho mai sentito da noi...
Aspettiamo a vedere se qualcuno ci dice dove si usano...
Qui da me, _*le lire*_ familiarmente venivano chiamate *"franchi"*, dal sardo, ma ora per gli euro non mi risulta ci siano (ancora) nomi particolari...


----------



## Golondrina

Ciao! Non so se sono stati messi dei nomi alternativi a livello nazionale, ma da noi (Toscana sud, quasi Lazio) qualcuno chiama i 5, 2 e 1 centesimi come 'ramini' o 'madonnelle'


----------



## xeneize

Golondrina said:


> Ciao! Non so se sono stati messi dei nomi alternativi a livello nazionale, ma da noi (Toscana sud, quasi Lazio) qualcuno chiama i 5, 2 e 1 centesimi come 'ramini' o 'madonnelle'


 

Interessante...Queste parole vogliono dire qualcosa di particolare da voi?


----------



## Golondrina

Ciao! 'Ramini' perchè sembrano fatti di rame (o forse sono fatti di rame, sinceramente non lo so ) e 'madonnelle' non saprei proprio..però mi fa tanto ridere..hehe


----------



## Saoul

> NOTA DEL MODERATORE
> 
> Il thread è a proposito di eventuali nuovi nomi gergali che siano andati a sostituire quelli riferiti alla lire come "piotta", non sul fatto che un taglio ci stia più simpatico dell'altro. Vi prego pertanto di cercare di restare in tema.
> 
> Grazie
> Saoul
> Moderatore


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi spiace, io non sono ancora riuscita a frazionare i *l'euri*...


----------



## freakit

Dalle mie parti---> Euro, Gneuro; Euri, Gneuri
Ai tempi delle Lire, la banconota da mille era chiamata Carta, diecimilalire, dieci carte.
Nel nord della regione, credo che gli Euri li chiamino Lalleri


----------



## Silvia10975

Golondrina said:


> Ciao! Non so se sono stati messi dei nomi alternativi a livello nazionale, ma da noi (Toscana sud, quasi Lazio) qualcuno chiama i 5, 2 e 1 centesimi come 'ramini' o 'madonnelle'


 Toscana Sud quasi Lazio dove?
Davvero non li ho mai sentiti chiamare così!
I cento euro penso siano tornati ad essere* un centone*, come le vecchie centomila lire.
 Silvia


----------



## housecameron

awanzi said:


> Sono passati cinque anni dall'introduzione dell'euro e vorrei sapere se ci sono già in uso dei nomi "alternativi" per i vari tagli (nomi nuovi o presi in prestito dalle lire...).
> ?


 
Nel titolo del thread hai indicato Lemuri (i buffi mammiferi del Madagascar).
In che parte di Italia viene usato e a che taglio si riferisce??


----------



## awanzi

housecameron said:


> Nel titolo del thread hai indicato Lemuri (i buffi mammiferi del Madagascar).
> In che parte di Italia viene usato e a che taglio si riferisce??



Veramente l'ho sentito da mio cugino che credo lo usasse solo con i suoi amici di Roma sud. Io l'ho adottato per simpatia e ora ho contagiato anche altre persone. Diciamo che è usato piuttosto come Euro, in generale. Degenera da _l'euri_ (gli Euro).

Ho speso 20/10/50 _l'euri_ al ristorante.
Ho speso 20/10/50 _lemuri_ al ristorante.


----------



## DavìdV

Io lavoro a *R*oma e ho sentito spesso che si usa sempre "sacchi" 5 sacchi = 5 euro. Un testone mi sembra 100 euro. Ciao!!


----------



## saltapicchio

Piotta e mezza piotta cominciano a tornare in voga (100 e 50 euro), per quanto riguarda un nomignolo al nome della valuta ogni tanto sento usare *n*euri. 

Per quanto riguarda il "vecchio conio" a Roma (borgata) si usava:
mezza piotta = 50 lire (o 50.000)
'na piotta = 100 lire (o 100.000)
'no scudo = 5.000 lire
'du scudi = 10.000 lire (tipico "che c'hai 'du scudi de fumo?")
un deca = 10.000 lire
un testone = 1.000.000 di lire
un mio amico, ignoro da dove abbia preso questa voce, usava il termine "mezza fella" per indicare le 500 lire (ma non ha mai detto una fella per le 1000 lire).
A proposito:
un millante = 1.000 lire


----------



## itka

Non ho capito bene come fate il plurale :  *un' euro*, *due euri* ?
Credevo fosse una parola invariabile...

Dov'è che si dice : _gneuro_ ?


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, "euro" è invariabile, però in ambito regionale (almeno dove vivo io) si usa "euri" al plurale.


----------



## furs

Non mi risulta di alcuna denominazione strana per monete o banconote quassu' nel profondo Nord. Pero' mi dicono che in Spagna chiamano la banconota da 500 'Bin Laden'. Perche' tutti sanno che esiste, ma nessuno l'ha mai visto...


----------



## SunDraw

furs said:


> mi dicono che in Spagna chiamano la banconota da 500 'Bin Laden'. Perche' tutti sanno che esiste, ma nessuno l'ha mai visto...


Ehi non è valido, si dice:
"Come l'_Araba Fenice_
Che ci sia ognun lo dice;
Dove sia, nessun lo sa. "
(Metastasio)
ah, i tempi moderni!
(lunga vita alle metafore più antiche!)


E comunque la banconota da 500 euro esiste: l'altro giorno, mi pare a Vigodarzere (PD), una signora ne ha trovata una per terra e l'ha portata ai Carabinieri che han fatto mettere un annuncio sul giornale per risalire al legittimo proprietario (ma forse qui è il caso di dire da quelle parti _Dio esiste_...).


----------



## awanzi

saltapicchio said:


> un mio amico, ignoro da dove abbia preso questa voce, usava il termine "mezza fella" per indicare le 500 lire (ma non ha mai detto una fella per le 1000 lire).



Io ho usato varie volte la "fella" che però per me indicava le centomila (e di conseguenza la "mezza fella" indicava le cinquantamila...). Sicuramente a Roma cambiano nomi da una strada all'altra!!!

ps:  ora "du scudi de fumo" non esistono praticamente più per via dell'inflazione...


----------



## federicoft

Sentito spesso a Roma: _bleuri_.


----------

